# Jackson Hole or Telluride



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

So I have a chance to hit up Jackson Hole Jan 23-30th
or
Telluride Feb 20- 27th
I am a strong intermediate/advanced boarder. I went to Big Sky 2 yrs ago. I did ok off Chanllenger lift. I did not go off the peak though. I had no problems with the rest of the mountain. 
I live on the East(Ice)Coast and have no problems with the blacks out here. 

So based on my level which mountain would I have more fun at?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Either will be fine. At your level I don't think it'll make a difference in your enjoyment. Telluride is probably going to be the area with less people. Jackson tends to get a little bit more snow. If anything, I'd probably just go with the one that is going to be a better deal money wise.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Either will be fine. At your level I don't think it'll make a difference in your enjoyment. Telluride is probably going to be the area with less people. Jackson tends to get a little bit more snow. If anything, I'd probably just go with the one that is going to be a better deal money wise.


Thanks. I have not seen the prices yet. they should be pretty close.


----------

